

Reading Just Got Better - andor
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&node=11516960011

======
kelukelugames
Hope it comes to the Kindle kindle soon. Wonder if it helps with dsylexia.

